# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  #7943 Kόμβος Fireball

## FIREBALL

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό έγινε ένα bb με τον κόμβο Star1-1653. Τώρα μένει να φτιαχτεί το routing να μπεί το linksys για router και να μπεί άλλο ένα link προς Κορυδαλό. Αυτάααααα........

----------


## bowie

link προς Κορυδαλλό??? παρακαλώ για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες...  ::  

Mojiro, Petzi ακούτε????μάλλον πρέπει να δράσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Έγινε η μεταφορά από http://www.awmn.net/forum/modcp.php?t=2592.
Όποτε γίνει το δεύτερο bb link θα το μεταφέρω στην σωστή ενότητα. Εύγε!!

----------


## B52

Να μας ελεγε ο κυριος fireball και τις συντεταγμενες του !!!!  ::  για το my sat....

----------


## FIREBALL

Θα τις βρώ απο το gps και θα στις δώσω  ::  . Με την δουλειά ούτε στο forum μπαίνω. Και τώρα δουλειά είμαι....

----------


## petzi

Fireball περιμένουμε με αγωνία. Είμαστε σχεδόν έτοιμοι από τον Κορυδαλλό. Bowie ετοίμασε την κεραία  ::

----------


## craven

Άντε παιδιά να βγεί επιτέλους αυτό το link μεταξύ των περιοχών ..  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό θα αρχίσω να στήνω έναν κόμβο για 2bb (a) για αρχή και μετά βλέπουμε. Προς το παρών έχω μεταλλικό κουτί και pc duron 800mhz-256mb, 2 πιάτα. Αναμένοντε 2 αντάπτορες PCI -> mPci, οι κάρτες-pigtail και feeder. Απο εργασίες: Θα περάσω 2 utp και ένα καλώδιο για ρεύμα με σωλήνα απο την ταράτσα στο σπίτι και να περαστεί και mikrotik στο pc. Υπολογίζω μέσα Δεκέμβρη με Ιανουάριο να είναι έτοιμα. Έχω αρκετά καλή θέα προς Νίκαια-Κερατσίνι και έχω και ένα άνοιγμα προς την μεριά του Village στο Ρέντη.

----------


## vmanolis

Με το καλό...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Μετά απο πολύ καιρό θα αρχίσω να στήνω έναν κόμβο για 2bb (a) για αρχή και μετά βλέπουμε. Προς το παρών έχω μεταλλικό κουτί και pc duron 800mhz-256mb, 2 πιάτα. Αναμένοντε 2 αντάπτορες PCI -> mPci, οι κάρτες-pigtail και feeder. Απο εργασίες: Θα περάσω 2 utp και ένα καλώδιο για ρεύμα με σωλήνα απο την ταράτσα στο σπίτι και να περαστεί και mikrotik στο pc. Υπολογίζω μέσα Δεκέμβρη με Ιανουάριο να είναι έτοιμα. Έχω αρκετά καλή θέα προς Νίκαια-Κερατσίνι και έχω και ένα άνοιγμα προς την μεριά του Village στο Ρέντη.


Welcome back  ::

----------


## FIREBALL

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πήρα σήμερα και ένα picoPSU για να ανεβάσω 12volt στην ταράτσα. Όταν έχω νεα θα βάλω και καμία φωτό...

----------


## FIREBALL

Να και μια φωτό του pcιου μου χωρίς κάρτες προς το παρών.  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Nice work. Ελπίζω σύντομα να πιάσει δουλειά. Αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι το Τ/C από το ονειροκούτι  ::   ::   ::  

Φιλικά,
JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## FIREBALL

Α αυτό είναι εκτός κόμβο απλά βρέθηκε στο πλάνο.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## FIREBALL

Όταν είναι όλα έτοιμα, οποιοδήποτε λινκ που θα βοηθήσει τις περιοχές εαν γίνει, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## vmanolis

> Να και μια φωτό του pcιου μου χωρίς κάρτες προς το παρών.


Πως έχεις στερεώσει την μητρική;
Τι υπάρχει μεταξύ της μητρικής και της μεταλλικής βάσης;

----------


## FIREBALL

Η μητρική είναι βιδωμένη στην πλάτη ενος κουτιού που την έσφαξα λιγάκι για να χωράει. Η πλάτη είναι βιδωμένη με δυο παξιμάδια στην άκρη όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό στις βίδες απο το hager.

----------


## vmanolis

> Η μητρική είναι βιδωμένη στην πλάτη ενος κουτιού που την έσφαξα λιγάκι για να χωράει. Η πλάτη είναι βιδωμένη με δυο παξιμάδια στην άκρη όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό στις βίδες απο το hager.


Άρα (λογικά) δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ακουμπήσει το κάτω μέρος της μητρικής με την μεταλλική επιφάνεια από κάτω της.  ::  
Αλλιώς... πάπαλα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Convict

xaxaxaxaxa αυτο που προσεξα στην φωτο ειναι οτι εχουμε την ιδια μοκετα.Ακυρο μεν αλλα its ok.Λες κ εχω βγαλει το κουτι στο δωματιο μου...Ρε μπας κ εκανες καμια επισκεψη κ δεν το ξερω... ::  ......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## FIREBALL

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από FIREBALL
> 
> Η μητρική είναι βιδωμένη στην πλάτη ενος κουτιού που την έσφαξα λιγάκι για να χωράει. Η πλάτη είναι βιδωμένη με δυο παξιμάδια στην άκρη όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό στις βίδες απο το hager.
> 
> 
> Άρα (λογικά) δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ακουμπήσει το κάτω μέρος της μητρικής με την μεταλλική επιφάνεια από κάτω της.  
> Αλλιώς... πάπαλα.


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακουμπήσει το πίσω μέρος της μητρικής κάτω γιατί είναι πλάτη απο κουτί και έχει όλα τα βιδάκια που κρατάνε απόσταση απο την λαμαρίνα.

CoNvIcT δεν νομίζω να ήρθα τα τελευταία 21 χρόνια!  ::  Μήπως ήρθε η μοκέτα μου δεν ξέρω παρέα με το κουτί!  ::

----------


## Convict

Μακαρι να ερχοταν το κουτι σου να γλυτωνα κ απο τον κοπο να φτιαξω ενα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## craven

Φυσικά ενδιαφέρομαι ακόμα για ένα BB από ΣΚ και μετά για καμιά δοκιμή (μιας και τα χω κατεβάσει όλα λόγω έργων σπίτι... γκρεμίσματα χτισίματα κτλ  :: )

----------


## FIREBALL

Μόλις είναι έτοιμα τα if θα το γράψω εδω. Προς το πάρων μαζεύω. Έχεις κάποιο άλλο bb;

----------


## FIREBALL

Σήμερα πήρα 2 κάρτες cm6+αντάπτορες, cf-ide και pigtails. Μένει τώρα να περάσω τα καλώδια απο την ταράτσα σπίτι, να φτιάξω το τροφοδοτικό για το picopsu και να πάρω 2 feeder και 1 πιάτο.

----------


## FIREBALL

Καλή χρονιά! Μέσα στον μήνα αν βοηθήσει και ο καιρός θα είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος! Το pcακι έτοιμο. Amd xp [email protected], 512ram, cf 256 με τροφοδοτικό picopsu. Απο if 2 cm6, ένα πιάτο, ένα feeder 2,4 που θα μπει προσωρινά για "ψάρεμα". Αγόρασα καλώδιο για ρεύμα 40μ 3χ1,5, 90μ utp και πλαστικό σπιράλ σωλήνα βαρέως τύπου. Το δύσκολο τώρα είναι να περαστεί το καλώδιο μέσα από τον σωλήνα! Ακούω ιδέες. Τον σωλήνα τον έκοψα 25+25μ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Καλή χρονιά! Μέσα στον μήνα αν βοηθήσει και ο καιρός θα είναι έτοιμος ο κόμβος! Το pcακι έτοιμο. Amd xp [email protected], 512ram, cf 256 με τροφοδοτικό picopsu. Απο if 2 cm6, ένα πιάτο, ένα feeder 2,4 που θα μπει προσωρινά για "ψάρεμα". Αγόρασα καλώδιο για ρεύμα 40μ 3χ1,5, 90μ utp και πλαστικό σπιράλ σωλήνα βαρέως τύπου. Το δύσκολο τώρα είναι να περαστεί το καλώδιο μέσα από τον σωλήνα! Ακούω ιδέες. Τον σωλήνα τον έκοψα 25+25μ.


Καλή Χρονιά.
Θα πρότεινα να βρεις μια εικοσάμετρη ηλεκτρολογική ατσαλίνα (έχω τέτοια), να την βάλεις "μπροστά" ώστε σπρώχνοντας 5 μέτρα καλώδιο μέσα στην σωλήνα, μόλις σκάσει μύτη από την άλλη άκρη η ατσαλίνα απλά την τραβάς και σου φέρνει τα καλώδια έξω.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## FIREBALL

Πότε θα μπορούσα να δανειστώ την ατσαλίνα αν γίνεται φυσικά;

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## FIREBALL

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα σου στείλω pm.

----------

